

A CEO's New Email Receive/Send System - betashop
http://betashop.com/post/50643913823/idea-for-input-my-new-email-scheme-fab

======
SEMW
> a simple 2 words that I use most frequently...: GO!

> Go = 2 Words that = the ultimate empowerment.

Is it a bad sign when your CEO can't count to 1?

